# حل مثال الفير على برنامج Elite



## مهندس ابو رشاد (16 أكتوبر 2010)

نتائج حل مثال ال fire fighting الموجود فى شرح التصميم اليدوى ببرنامج Elite


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (17 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور على المثال


----------



## midonagi (25 يناير 2011)

الف شكر يا باشمهندس


----------



## ecc1010 (25 يناير 2011)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## محمودالحسيني (26 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خلوف العراقي (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (12 مارس 2011)

جززززززززززززززززززززززاك الله خيرا


----------



## beny2012 (26 أبريل 2011)

الشكر الجزيل


----------



## Drkhalidmabrok (7 مايو 2011)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ahmad shaban111 (7 يونيو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## noreldin2000 (25 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alaa ismail (29 يونيو 2014)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## Hazem samer (16 أغسطس 2015)

لو سمحت فين رسمه الكاد اللى عليها المثال دا 
وشكرا ...


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (27 فبراير 2016)

Hazem samer قال:


> لو سمحت فين رسمه الكاد اللى عليها المثال دا
> وشكرا ...


اسف على التأخير فى الرد
فى ملف الشرح لتصميم مكافحة الحريق مش محتاج مخطط اوتوكاد هنزل قريب تصميم كامل بالمخططات


----------



## مهندس ابو رشاد (27 فبراير 2016)

مهندس ابو رشاد قال:


> اسف على التأخير فى الرد
> فى ملف الشرح لتصميم مكافحة الحريق مش محتاج مخطط اوتوكاد هنزل قريب تصميم كامل بالمخططات



رابط موضوع الحسابات مع مخططاتها
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t567016.html#post3438820


----------



## ياسر العزي (27 أكتوبر 2019)

Thank you very much


----------

